# Welchen package-Namen wählen, wenn man keine Domain hat?



## gast (30. Apr 2007)

Ich besitze leider keine eigene (Toplevel-)Domain, programmiere aber Java und will natürlich auch Packages erstellen. 
Welche Namen sollte ich diesen geben, wenn ich die Konvention ohne Domain schlecht umsetzen kann? Gibt es da irgendwelche Richtlinien von Sun? Was meint ihr ist da sinnvoll?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## AlArenal (30. Apr 2007)

Package-Namen haben nichts mit Internet-Domänen zu tun. Du kannst auch ein Package tra.tri.trullala erstellen...


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2007)

Es ist nicht zwingend eine real existierende Domain zu verwenden.
Man könnte aber z.B. auch die Domain einer Community benutzen, in der man aktiv ist.  :wink: 
z.B. 
	
	
	
	





```
package de.byte_welt.username.programmname.paket;
```


----------



## JPKI (30. Apr 2007)

Falls du für ein kommerzielles Unternehmen programmierst, sollte der Paketname mit "*com*" beginnen, falls du für eine nicht-kommzerzielle Organisation programmierst, mit "*org*".
Als privater Programmierer empfiehlt sich die Landeskennung für Webseiten, also in Deutschland "*de*".

Auf jeden Fall sollte danach eine unverwechselbare Programmiererkennung folgen, bei mir isses also z.B.:

```
package de.jpki.programm.unterpacket;
```


----------



## NTB (1. Mai 2007)

```
package org.java-forum.anfaengerfragen.poster.ntb
import de.ntb.utitilities
import de.ntb.common
```


----------



## Gast (1. Mai 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Meint ihr es gehört zum guten Stil, für jede Anwendung ein package zu definieren bzw. sie einem zuzuordnen, oder eben gerade nicht? Ich denke da an Code, den man wirklich nur in dieser einen Anwendung braucht.


----------



## m@nu (1. Mai 2007)

bei mir siehts immer so aus:


```
// net.msites.[anwendung/library/wasauchimmer].[interneProjektStruktur]
package net.msites.guilibrary.components
package net.msites.candyfeeder.io
//...
```

ich finde "stil" resp. cleaner code beginnt schon bei solchen sachen 
auch wenn du nur ein kleines einklassen-tool programmiert... ich finde, das gehört in ein package.
ausnahmen machen bei mir nur testprogramme, welche ich kurz schreibe, um etwas auszuprobieren... diese kommen ins default package. die verschwinden dann aber meistens auch wieder im mülleimer nach einiger zeit.


----------



## Gast (12. Sep 2007)

der titel sagt es schon , ich hätte gern gewusst warum man den packages solche namen gibt ? ( com.xxxx.xxx )


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2007)

Packages sind die Java Entsprechung von Namespaces.
Auch Namespaces sollten möglichst eindeutig sein.
Der Einfachheit halber hat sich der Domain-Name in umgekehrter Reihenfolge eingebürgert.


----------



## Lennart (12. Sep 2007)

NTB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> package org.java-forum.anfaengerfragen.poster.ntb
> [...]
> ```



Ein Minus im Name ist aber nicht möglich, oder?
Damit fallen eine Menge Domains schon wieder aus.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2007)

Hier gibt's Details (am Ende)
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/jls/second_edition/html/packages.doc.html


----------



## Lennart (12. Sep 2007)

D. h. aus Minus wird Underscore.

Danke! Ist für mich ein wichtiger Hinweis.


----------

